# MAC - Peacocky - Jan '11



## lara (Sep 29, 2010)

Place all your *Peacocky* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





Check out the *Peacocky Discussion* for the latest gossip and to share your wants and needs!

For full colour story information, check out the *Peacocky colour story thread*!


----------



## Hellolover (Nov 23, 2010)

Here are some product pics I found online for the MAC Peacocky collection ​ ​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ Source​


----------



## Susanne (Dec 31, 2010)

*Thank you, purplerinne!*





  	just realized i'm missing 2 colors....


----------



## Susanne (Dec 31, 2010)

*Thank you, paparazziboy!*

  	strut your stuff 
  	exx hibitionist 
  	love peck
  	temper tantra 
  	vanity fair 
  	scan delcious




  	pea cocky
  	super
  	woo me 
  	en chantee
  	so vain 
  	flaunting it




  	odalisque 
  	paparazz-she
  	noir plum 
  	tweet me 
  	top of the posh 
  	mating call






  	prance
  	unflappable
  	dandizette
  	ego
  	center stage




  	dalliance 
  	peek -at- you
  	sex- pectations 
  	spectacle of yourself 




  	i have these two swatches on m skin cause i got them both in my gratis so i did them at home
  	they are strut your stuff kissable lip color and peek-at-you mega metal shadow


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## annielise (Jan 5, 2011)

Mega Metal Eye Shadows:





































  	Kissable Lipcolour:


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 5, 2011)

Dalliance and Centre Stage Shadows

  	Top to Bottom Lip Colours: Peacocky, Super, Exxxhibitionist, Flaunting It, Vanity Fair









  	Comparison Maui Wowie (Urban Decay) vs Dalliance
  	Super vs Touch, Pink Nouveau vs Vanity Fair








  	Dalliance, Centre Stage




  	Flaunting It, Exxxhibitionist, Super, Peacocky, Vanity Fair


----------



## devin (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok. Here are the colors swatched on nc45 skin:








  	Left to Right
  	Top row: Papparazz-she, Unflappable, Centre Stage, Tweet-me, Spectacle of Yourself, Sex-pectations, Odalisque
  	Bottom row: Smut, 100 Strokes, Melon pigment, Antiqued, Cranberry, Birds & Berries
















  	Left to Right
  	Top of the Posh, Dalliance, Prance, Peek at You, Ego(kind of above and not in line with the colors), Teal pigment(below Ego) 




  	Left to Right
  	Top row: Noir Plum, Top of the Posh, Dalliance, Prance, Peek at You, Ego, Teal
  	Bottom row: Mating Call, Dandizette 



 


  	Peacocky Lipcolour with Royal Hue shadestick(d/c) and Auto-de-blu technakohl liner


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 6, 2011)

Daliance Mega Metal Shadow









  	Enchantee Kissable Lipcolour













  	http://www.pudderdaaserne.dk/2011/01/06/eksklusivt-sneak-peak-mac-peacocky/


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jan 6, 2011)

*No primers NC20ish skin. Swatched w/ one swipe only.*


*Scandelicious (R) and Love Peck (L)  (swatched in natural light)*


















*Dalliance (swatched in natural light)*













*Centre Stage*















*Spectacle of Yourself. MY FAVE so far!*


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Super*




*Vanity Fair*




*Exxxhibitionist*




*Flaunting It*




*Peacocky*


----------



## highonmac (Jan 10, 2011)

All images are from vivalamakeuptv.blogspot.com

  	Swatched on NC44 skin


----------



## kiss (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## eurocentrix (Jan 11, 2011)

Unflappable, top of the posh, spectacle.. love em


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jan 11, 2011)

My swatches.

























  	Comparison swatches


----------



## LeeleeBell (Jan 11, 2011)

L: Noir Plum, R: Unflappable


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 12, 2011)

Dalliance




  	Peek-at-You & Prance




  	Spectacle of Yourself, Centre Stage, Unflappable (dry & wet)




  	Dandizette & Odalisque


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 12, 2011)

Woo Me, Enchantée, Vanity Fair




  	Woo Me




  	Enchantée




  	Vanity Fair


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 13, 2011)

*Swatched on NC50 skin*




  	(Top - Bottom) Tweet Me , Papparazz-she , Centre Stage , Spectacle of Yourself , Top of the Posh (side)




















  	                                                   Woo Me , Enchantee


----------



## soco210 (Jan 15, 2011)

Mega Metal Shadow

  	Prance




  	Spectacle Of Yourself


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 25, 2011)

Woo Me 

  Scandelicious 

  Strut Your Stuff


----------



## Hilde (Jan 28, 2011)

All products are MAC, taken in daylight on snow.





  	Ego with (clockwise) Club, Greensmoke, Humid





  	Noir Plum with (clockwise) nocturnelle, sattelite dreams, beautiful iris, parfait amour





  	Odalisque with shimmermoss





  	Odalisque, Ego, Noir plum


----------



## katred (Jan 28, 2011)

Love Peck on NC15 skin, with and without flash


----------



## MRV (Feb 3, 2011)

Sorry for the iPhone picture, but I wanted to share my new Peacocky palette. The palette is an oldie Mac eyeshadow palette 'Large'. Most likely zero availability now. There was some problems while depotting, but no major damages. No magnets used, because the pans sit very tightly.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 4, 2011)

​


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 4, 2011)

From left to right....
  	Top: Prance, Top of the Posh, Mating Call, Noir Plum, Unflappable, Dandizette
  	Bottom: Dalliance, Paparazz-she, Spectacle of Yourself, Centre Stage, Ego, Odalisque

  	De-potted and put into an empty Ben Nye Pressed Colour Palette - no magnets needed. Available from theatre supply stores or online for about $10-15.


----------



## Binni (Feb 6, 2011)

Flaunting It on lightly pigmented lips


----------



## kanne (Feb 10, 2011)

Hopefully this works...

  	L-R: Unflappable over Natio Ageless Primer; Over a silver cream shadow; No base; Over my regular eyeshadow base of a cream-powder foundation and loose powder. 

  	EDIT: nope...I don't seem to be able to attach a picture?


----------



## martiryb (Feb 11, 2011)

Mega Metal Shadow





  	Dalliance:




  	Top Of The Posh:




  	Odalisque:




  	Noir Plum:




  	Unflappable:


----------

